# Seymour Ice Cream Bottle



## Rltide55 (Jun 12, 2020)

Hey folks, I am having no luck at all with research on a Seymour Ice Cream Bottle with a S on the bottom. Seymour Indiana? 






Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 14, 2020)

Cool bottle, but I don't know anything about it.  What's the one in the background?


----------



## Rltide55 (Jun 14, 2020)

It is a Osgood-Seymour Chero Cola Bottling Co diamond embossed soda from Indiana.


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Jun 14, 2020)

I love doing history timelines for bottles, it’s fun. Here’s what I have for you.

Seymour Ice Cream was named after its founder Buddy Seymourian and based out of Norfolk Port in Dorchester, MA. The company was part of a three story brick building on Ericsson St next where Boston Winery is now. The complex was built in the 1850s by the Putnam Horseshoe Nail Company, then taken over by Lawley Shipyard, a luxury yacht company. I can’t find a year in which Seymour’s was founded, but they produced a number of things including Nutty Buddies, a vanilla ice cream cone topped with chocolate and peanuts. They were wildly popular but Seymour closed its doors in the 1980s. Interestingly, the only place producing them now is Purity Dairies in Nashville TN. I did a short write up on the history of Purity for another user last week. Funny how things connect like that.

Nutty Buddy wiki: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nutty_Buddy

Dorchester Historical Society page on Seymour: http://www.dorchesterhistoricalsociety.org/blog/?p=2766


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Jun 14, 2020)

FreeRangeAsparagus said:


> Seymour Ice Cream was named after its founder Buddy Seymourian and based out of Norfolk Port in Dorchester, MA.



I just told my mom about this thread and she remembers eating Seymour’s when she was growing up in New Hampshire. She said she loved Nutty Buddies and hasn’t thought of them in years.


----------



## Rltide55 (Jun 14, 2020)

Thank you ! It is good to keep history alive


----------



## sandchip (Jun 15, 2020)

Rltide55 said:


> It is a Osgood-Seymour Chero Cola Bottling Co diamond embossed soda from Indiana. ..



I thought so.  I have a couple from Montezuma, Georgia.  Thanks for satisfying my curiosity!


----------

